# The Beetle GSR



## interna (May 26, 2011)

Limited!

"
Only 3,500 cars worldwide

Volkswagen presents the new Beetle GSR in Chicago




























Sportiest Beetle boasts a powerful, 210 PS turbo engine 

Legendary Beetle version serves as the template for the Beetle GSR 

Wolfsburg / Chicago, 07 February 2013 - Volkswagen launches a Beetle designed solely with dynamics in mind: the new GSR. The exclusive, powerful 155 kW / 210 PS model will take centre stage at its world premiere at the Chicago Auto Show from 7th to 18th February. Limited edition: 3,500 cars; worldwide. GSR – a quaint abbreviation with a legendary predecessor: the “Yellow/Black Racer" based on the Beetle 1303 S. And only 3,500 cars of the earlier model were produced as well. Exactly 40 years ago, the sportiest series production Beetle of all time made its debut. Its yellow/black body made it instantly recognisable. In 2013, Volkswagen is writing a further chapter in the history of the iconic car with the new Beetle GSR. Just like its predecessor, the current version is also being launched as a two-colour model. Orders for the Beetle GSR can be made from May onwards; the cars will be delivered from the autumn. Price in Germany: € 30,300.

With respect to the look of the Beetle GSR, Volkswagen has systematically re-interpreted the concept of the 1970s GSR for the modern era. Just like the GSR from days gone by, the body of the new version is yellow. The bonnet and the boot lid of the 1973 Beetle were painted in matt black, as were the bumpers. Black trim strips underneath the side windows and black/yellow side stripes above the doorsills rounded off the look. Now, yellow and black are the link between old and new – the bonnet and the boot lid of the new Beetle GSR are black once again, however the roof and the exterior mirror trims are also black on the new model. Black/yellow stripes with “GSR” lettering ensure a unique silhouette above the side sills. Yellow painted bumpers in new R-Line design and a yellow/black rear spoiler complete the GSR look. As opposed to the older Beetle, the Beetle GSR can also be ordered in “Platinum Grey / Black” as an alternative.

The 15-inch steel wheels (with 175 size tyres) which were commonly used 40 years ago, even for sporty cars, and the “Tornado” 19-inch alloy wheels (painted black) with 235/40 tyres on the Beetle GSR are worlds apart. 

The black/yellow interior of the GSR from days gone by featured a leather sports steering wheel and sports seats for an extra-dynamic Beetle performance. 

Four decades later, it is the ergonomically sophisticated, R-Line racing track sports seats (with fabric covers and contrasting yellow stitching; US version in black leather), a high-grip leather sports steering wheel (again with contrasting yellow stitching) with R-Line logo and a limited edition badge with the special edition number (1 to 3,500) which give the GSR its special character. The car also boasts an R-Line dash pad (designer panel for the dashboard), GSR gear stick, leather handbrake lever and black floor mats with contrasting yellow embroidery.

40 years ago, the yellow/black Beetle needed precisely 50 PS to turn the world of compact cars on its head. But this world has long been turning much faster. The new Beetle GSR with its 210 PS engine needs just 7.3 seconds to accelerate to 100 km/h (0-60 mph in 6.6 s). It has a top speed of 229 km/h (130 mph). The torque characteristic of the Beetle GSR is even more impressive than the pure road performance. From as low as 1,700 rpm, the turbo engine achieves its maximum torque of 280 Nm; the value remains at this high level up to 5,200 rpm. However, despite this, the car records an average consumption of 7.3 l/100 km which is low in view of its dynamic performance. As an option, the new Beetle GSR can also be ordered anywhere in the world with an automatic 6-speed, dual-clutch gearbox (DSG) as an alternative to the 6-speed manual gearbox.

The combination of performance, design, equipment and the limited number of cars will ensure that the Beetle GSR will quickly become a collector’s item. The same was also true of the Beetle 1303 S – today it is one of the most expensive and most sought-after 1970s versions of what was then the most successful car in the world. It will therefore be interesting to see what the Beetle GSR will be valued at in the year 2053. We’ll let you know...
"

[Source: www.volkswagen-media-services.com]


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Pictures*

Inside:














































Yesterday and tomorrow.....


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*More.....*

Details:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Boring....where's a real R Beetle? All these different editions and its all just looks.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not sure what they're trying to accomplish with this car? Seems they're answering a question nobody asked. 

I do however like the spoiler.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what they're trying to accomplish with this car? Seems they're answering a question nobody asked.
> 
> I do however like the spoiler.



^That and the rear diffuser


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

So is this a new engine or just updates to the existing engine? I know VW was going to add the 2.0T engine that Audi uses, which is completely different from the existing 2.0T engine VW is currently using. Is this it?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> So is this a new engine or just updates to the existing engine? I know VW was going to add the 2.0T engine that Audi uses, which is completely different from the existing 2.0T engine VW is currently using. Is this it?


Whoops! Should have read what was posted in the article linked from the main page of Vortex:
_"The 2014 Beetle GSR will feature the newest version of the EA888 2.0T which will get a bump in standard horsepower to 210hp. The newest version of the 2.0T will be replacing the 2.0T in all Beetle Turbo models and the GLI this summer."_

This is also interesting:
_"Volkswagen is rolling out the Beetle GSR, *the first of what is likely to be many special edition *Beetles."_


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Whoops! Should have read what was posted in the article linked from the main page of Vortex:
> _"The 2014 Beetle GSR will feature the newest version of the EA888 2.0T which will get a bump in standard horsepower to 210hp. The newest version of the 2.0T will be replacing the 2.0T in all Beetle Turbo models and the GLI this summer."_
> 
> This is also interesting:
> _"Volkswagen is rolling out the Beetle GSR, *the first of what is likely to be many special edition *Beetles."_


Yea I like how they only labeled only those 2 cars. Sounds like they are trying to keep the MKVII GTI motor on the DL.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Hood and trunk lid in black, especially on the old bug, makes it look like VW primed and forgot to finish the paint job.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Whoops! Should have read what was posted in the article linked from the main page of Vortex:
> _"The 2014 Beetle GSR will feature the newest version of the EA888 2.0T which will get a bump in standard horsepower to 210hp. The newest version of the 2.0T will be replacing the 2.0T in all Beetle Turbo models and the GLI this summer."_
> 
> This is also interesting:
> _"Volkswagen is rolling out the Beetle GSR, *the first of what is likely to be many special edition *Beetles."_


I read that after the fact as well. I do :heart: the fact they ar using the new EA888. I can't wait to see what APR can do with that engine.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

I know must of us would have liked to see a little more performance-wise in the GSR, but I still can't help but love the car. I especially love the numbered steering wheel badge, any exclusivity of a VW like that is awesome. Does anyone know how many regular turbos they produce per year? 

Either way, I'm a fan of the GSR. Especially with it being the first of 2 models to introduce the new TSI to the VW line.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

I like it, not sure if I could drive it everyday but I like the styling, especially the interior
Wish I had stitching other than black on my steering wheel ....


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Yuck...to bumble beeeey for me. I like the school of "less is bess"


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Babie said:


> Yuck...to bumble beeeey for me. I like the school of "less is bess"


Bumble beeeeey!!!!!

It's VW's Optimus Prime.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I like the interior better than the exterior, too. Those seats look nice, and I like the stitching and the brushed steel finish on the dash. I just don't like faux carbon fibre very much I guess. The exterior is a bit much for me. Mostly I just don't like yellow, I guess! Oh, I do like that new spoiler though.

GTarr


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

There yellow and theirs school bus yellow. That is SB yellow in my opinion.

We had a Viper once and it had the nicest tone of yellow I have seen.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what they're trying to accomplish with this car? Seems they're answering a question nobody asked.
> 
> I do however like the spoiler.


"where's my climatronic?!"


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

VWNDAHS said:


> "where's my climatronic?!"


They figured if they gave you more stickers, you wouldn't notice it's absence. In the next special edition beetle, it will have stickers on the center console to make you think climatronic is there. It will be the "Beetle Climatronic Appearance Edition" It will be limited to 5,000 untits because thats all the stickers they ordered.

VW has stickers and they will not go to waste.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

GROSS....


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

well I have a 2013 Turbo and purposely asked the dealer "no decals", I guess if you wanted a GSR then it's for you but is my humble opinion that I already have one in disguise...lol....and no red calipers??..., the color...not feeling it


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm really not a fan of that R-Line bumper. Something about it just looks off and like an afterthought


----------

